# suggestions for large hamster cage



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a decent large hamster cage.
I do not ant one with tubes as our cat has a tendency to get them off,and i do not want a high cage.It iss really more the floor space we are after.
My daughter is 9 and she has a gorgeous hamster and she spoils him rotten but he needs larger cage for all his toys and climbing things she spends all her money on.
The only cages we can find is the tubed type or tall but no floor space.
At the moment we are leaning towwards the large zoozone cages but not overly keen on them for hamsters so suggestions welcome.
Thanks


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

this has large floor space but its how much ur willing to spend.,....

Hagen LivingWorld Rodent Home Big 1: Great Deals on Rodent Cages at zooplus

or

Hagen LivingWorld Rodent Home Exercise Dome: Great Deals on Rodent Cages at zooplus

or

PRODUCT DISCONTINUED Fop Hamster Land Cage - your product at the best price with Twenga


----------

